# Moria and the other one



## Anamatar IV (Aug 25, 2002)

was the mines of moria the same mines that the dwarves and bilbo wen tthrough in the hobbit? Gandalf said he had been in there before. Was it the same mountain?


----------



## Beorn (Aug 25, 2002)

*Nope*

Nope...Erebor, or The Lonely Mountain was the mountain that Thorin & Co. were in...

The Mines of Moria were further south, and to the west.


----------



## 4th Age Scribe (Aug 26, 2002)

*Whoa! Thats wrong.*

Wrong. The mines of Moria are indeed the way they passed in the Hobbit. That was where Gollums lair was.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 26, 2002)

To get past the Misty mountains they went on top and when they settled down to sleep they were nabbed by Gbolins . Now this may have been a part of Moria but Persoanlly I think it was just a tunnel Goblins Built because I think the narrator talks about the way these were dug . He says they were Goblin made .


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 26, 2002)

Excuse me. It is not. The crossing of the Misty Mountains Thorin and Company undertook, guided by Gandalf was far more to the north than the Mines of Moria.
Just remember how Gandalf described Moria to the Fellowship. He travelled there from east to west before =, not the other way around as they did in the Hobbit. In the Hobbit they got lost in caves and tunnels dug out by the goblins, not a dwarven kingdom.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

sounds like the misty mountains are full of mines.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

i think frodo would have said or gandalf to frodo something about it if bilbo had been there! plus the dwarves would probably say something!


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *sounds like the misty mountains are full of mines. *



Yup, an entire war was fought there between Dwarves and Orcs, mostly underground. In the final battle (actually right in front the eastern exit of Moria) Thorin himself fought and earned his name, Oakenshield, because he used the branch of an oak to replace his broken shield. (he also used it as a rather efficient club)
This was about 200 years before the events in the Hobbit.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 26, 2002)

Its in rotk appendices . 




Mr underhill congratualtions u can now get an avatar


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 26, 2002)

It's in the appendices of LOTR, chapter about Durin and his folk.

LOL LadyGaladriel beat me again.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

i thought u needed 100 posts?


----------



## Beregond (Aug 26, 2002)

Look at the map in your book. Almost directly east of Rivendell you can see in small letters "High Pass" - this is the way they passed through in The Hobbit. In LOTR, they were much farther south when they passed the mountains, near Hollin. So no, different complex. Gollum also didn't live in Moria, he was trapped there when passing through, trying to reach The Shire.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

allright. So when did gandalf go through moria?


----------



## Beregond (Aug 26, 2002)

You need to check Unfinished Tales or the Appendices I would imagine, I certianly don't know. But, as someone else pointed out, he entered from the other side the first time.


----------



## Grond (Aug 26, 2002)

Both Gandalf and Aragorn had been through the mines of Moria before and lived to tell of the tale. They were also two of the most traveled characters in the entire story so it is no wonder that they had both been there. Aragorn had traveled from the West (Havens) to the far east and south (where the stars are different). He went in or around Mordor shortly after abandoning his guise as Thorongil. All of you need to have a good look at the appendices to the LOTR. There is much in there about these matters. Also, there is much in the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

I should start a thread:
things TTF members have told me to read:
The Dark Tower series
Unfinished Tales
The Silmarillion

anything else?


----------



## Beregond (Aug 26, 2002)

The Barrytown Trilogy and The Woman Who Walked Into Doors by Rody Doyle. Bloody fantastic and at the opposite end of the spetrum to Tolkein's work in terms of "realism".


----------



## Grond (Aug 26, 2002)

Anamatar IV, it is imperative that you first read the Silmarillion. It will give you soooooo much more than you find in the Lord of the Rings by itself. All of the "obscure" things you hear in the LOTR are expanded upon. You will find out why the Elves cry out "Elbereth Githoniel" when threatened. You will discover how and why the Sun and the Moon exist. You will discover that Sauron is but a servant of the True Dark Lord Melkor. You'll actually understand why I chose this name, Grond. (Melkor's Hammer of the Underworld). By all means read The Silmarillion first... and soon.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

Okay i will rearrange that order.

The sil
unfinished tales
The dark tower


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 27, 2002)

Sorry, but what exactly is 'The Dark Tower'? You refer to it as a seperate book, but I haven't heard of it before..


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 27, 2002)

Dark_Wraith told me to read it. Its a 4 book series like the lord of the rings (very like but more modern) by stephen king.


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 28, 2002)

I will reccomend that serie to you. Maybe it's a good idea to keep it on the side once you start in the Sil. That book is sure not something to try and read at once. All these names and all this history, can be quite confusing. It's much more difficult than LOTR and certainly the Hobbit.

If you're interested in the dark Tower series, maybe you should read about it here in the Stephen King Thread


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 28, 2002)

Myself i though that the dark tower was easier than LOTR. It is true that there is lots of stuff in it tho. Almost all of steven kings books tie in somewhere


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 28, 2002)

After reading back my own post, I must conclude I was still asleep at the time of the actual typing. 

What I meant was, that the Silmarillion is rather hard to read. Hardly comparable to LOTR, even if it originally comes from the same author, although being edited by his son Christopher.

So my advice was to read the Sil in small portions. I have the habit of changing between difficult and easier books, because I wish to read anyway. So the Dark Tower (first story being 'the Gunslinger') could be the easier book, along with the more difficult Sil. Just an idea that works for me.

I hope I cleared this up.


----------



## WakanaTachibana (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *Anamatar IV, it is imperative that you first read the Silmarillion. It will give you soooooo much more than you find in the Lord of the Rings by itself. All of the "obscure" things you hear in the LOTR are expanded upon. You will find out why the Elves cry out "Elbereth Githoniel" when threatened. You will discover how and why the Sun and the Moon exist. You will discover that Sauron is but a servant of the True Dark Lord Melkor. You'll actually understand why I chose this name, Grond. (Melkor's Hammer of the Underworld). By all means read The Silmarillion first... and soon. *



i think it is kinda funny how in the movie they portrayed Sauron and his weapon that reminded me very much of the weapon of Morgoth.


----------



## Grond (Aug 28, 2002)

If you'll look at Alan Lee's painting showing the battle of Fingolfin and Morgoth, you will see that PJ took more from Morgoth than just his mace. PJ's entire portrayal of Sauron seems to be a copy of John Howe's painting (which makes sense since Howe was an integral part of the Movie Team.)


----------



## Dark_wraith (Aug 28, 2002)

well i know this is gonna make me sound dumb but....... ........who is Morgoth??


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 28, 2002)

apparently saurons master.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 28, 2002)

Also known as Melkor, one of the (if not the) most powerful Vala who turned to dark power. You will find everything you want to know about him in "the Silmarillion". Sauron was originally an Aule's Maia who was seduced by Morgoth and became his lietenant and commander of his armies. After Morgoth was defeated by Valar, Sauron hid somewhere, and then subsequently re-emerged in ME some time later and began building his own empire with remnants of evil forces still existing at the time.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2002)

In short: READ THE SIL, AND DON'T COME BACK BEFORE YOU DO!!!
 
No but seriously, read the SIlmarillion. It's IMHO the best book Tolkien has written.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

The Silmarillion is definitely more detailed and a much deeper read than tLotR, and I enjoyed it tremendously for its background information on "The Beginning" and very early history of Tolkien's world, but my all time favorite will always be tLotR, for its beautiful story and the way that Tolkien wrote it. He wrote as if he were painting with words--so much so that I feel as if I have stepped into the story myself whenever I read it (now THAT's the mark of a talented writer!).

I stand in awe....


----------

